# SWANSEA LWC



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203933.1488

happy chatting ladies


----------



## coldstuff

hello all thought id start this thread with some good news after 3 attempts we finally got a   now for the start of the 3ww xx


----------



## kara76

That is wonderful news and what a great way to start this new lucky thread

When ur ready join the bfp, pregnancy and parenting board in south wales


----------



## coldstuff

* kara76* how do i find that thread xx


----------



## Juls78

here you are!!!
coldstuff- wow that is amazing news!!!!!!             

Great way to start the thread!! 

Hope everyone else cycling or in between treatment are ok!!!

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Coldstuff congratulations woohooo!!! xxx

Is this our new home?  Lets hope this thread is lucky for us all, I need all the luck I can get!!!!

I have an appointment on 10th June to discuss my 2nd IVF but I am going away at the end of August and I am hoping to have my tx before then.  I have managed to lose 15lb in three 1/2 weeks which I am over the moon about but I have to lose another 6lb before I can have my IVF.  I am praying I can lose this before my app and it can all go ahead before my hols.  Just think if it doesnt work then at least I have a lovely family holiday to get over it.  Fingers crossed xxx

How are u all girls?  

Hiya Juls how r u havent spoken to u for ages hope everythings running smoothly for u!!!


----------



## coldstuff

*EmmaLily* well done on the weight loss i struggle to loose 2lb a week lol... good luck with your next tx xx


----------



## ann69

Hi all, 
Haven't posted for ages but just wanted to say that I have had my twins which were the result of my 2nd fresh cycle in swansea (with immune treatment in London).
We had 2 boys born at 38+3,had a sweep and went into labour but got stuck at 7cm and ended up an emergency section. They were born on 8/5/11 and we called them Samuel and Osian. Sam weighed 5lb 10 and Osian weighed 6lb 15!


----------



## EmmaLily

thanks coldstuff i the metaforim has really helped and I just weighed now and i have only 5lb to lose now!!!  I pray its enough xx

Congratulations Ann that is fantastic news - two prefect little bundles.  I wish u and ur lickle ones all the best and just enjoy every minute of it (I am sure u will)!!!


----------



## kara76

This thread is great

Emma amazing weight loss well done you

Anna aww congratulations hun. Enjoy every minute as it goes so quick

Hoya all


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks Kara I just hope its enough!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi everyone...hope all is well with you. Sorry for delayed posts but have been on my holiday. 
Freddy - my immune tests were the level one for now...hope you are feeling a little better? You are having a horrible time and my heart goes out to you...like you i have a sister who is pregnant again and its just so difficult. I cant even face her right now....sadly she is not supportive or understanding and so that just makes it even harder.
Coldstuff - Brilliant news! What a way to start this thread! I will look forward to following your story
Ann - Lovely news on your twin bundles of joy - and lovely strong names,i hope they bring you all the happiness in the world and then some - keep us up to date with their stories if you have the time! 
Emma Lili - fab news u have an appt comning up soon - like you i always organise treatment around a holiday - that way you can have some time out - but fingers crossed you wont be needing it!!!!!!
AFM - no real news, have to go back and have some more immune tests done around the middle of June and will then organise an appt to start a frozen cycle - will be a new experience for me as have never done it before so will no doubt be looking for your advice!!!!
Lots of love everyone...C xxx


----------



## freddypop

Hello all, hope you've enjoyed the weekend.

Kara - thanks for last message on old board. I read your story in magazine and it really gives us hope for the future. Hope you decide to go on and have further treatment, you really deserve to be able to add siblings to Tylers world. Good luck!
Coldstuff - Congrats on your BFP! How wonderful, good luck for scan. 
EmmaLily - Well done on your weight loss thats brilliant. I'm sure you'll soon hit target and be able to cycle staight away. Good luck.
Ann69 - Congrats on the twins how lovely.
Cariad101 - thank you for the reply re. immunes. Will you be having any Level 2 testing at all?

Afm - sorry to bring down this lovely new thread!! I've just had one of the worst weekends of my life.  Following our missed/silent miscarriage 4 weeks ago I started bleeding on Thursday and thought it would be manageable!! However, on Sat at 4.30pm everything changed! Typical timing too, I was working at 5pm and Dh was off out with friends. This next part is TMI  - I started losing blood & thick clots, literally running from me - so horrible. Managed to get to work at 5.10pm but went straight to gynae ward (luckily work in hospital!). They kept me there and finally saw doctor at 6.45pm after losing so much more and nearly passing out. Doctor examined me just as I heard DH arrive outside, which I was glad about. They had to remove the 'products', blood etc so as to prevent any further bleeding. The worst thing I've ever gone through. They kept me in overnight and I came home yesterday which is lovely. I have to say though that the nurses and doctor were absolutely amazing! Really looked after me & DH, so thankful to them. Trying to look forward now but still keep 'flashing' back to that procedure. FU appt on Fri which I hope will help to go forward and start planning for FET. Also booked Level 2 immune tests for 20th June at CRMW, just want to check all avenues before doing anything else!
Anyway love to all and thank you for being there as FF's. 
F. xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya all hope ur all doing well.  I am started to get slightly excited and scared for my app Friday.  I still have 4 left to go so got a feeling Mr M isnt going to allow the tx to start but fingers crossed.  Thank you girls for all ur good wishes and congratulations.

freddypop - OMG u really have been through it massive    to u, u poor thing.  Life is so cruel sometimes.  Did u have IVF?  I hope u feel better soon and find the strenght to carry on this rollercoaster.  

Hope ur all well? 

xxx


----------



## freddypop

Hello

EmmaLily - Do you still have an appt tomorrow? Our FU has been changed to the morning because poor Mr M's mum has passed away. Hope you are nearly there with the weight loss you've done so well!

As it's our FU after a positive result (2nd cycle) but then miscarriage - does anyone have any good question lists, we've written out lots of our own - re. immunes, etc plus this will be a FET. Any thoughts are much appreciated.

Kara - saw your interview it was lovely to see you and Tyler, lets hope the government decide to listen a bit more and we may even get 3 NHS cycles if we're lucky. Well done on the work you did to get the 2nd cycle!!!

Hope everyone is well.

F. xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Freddypop.  They changed my app so I went today instead - poor Mr M its such a terrible time for him and his family.  

I saw the other Dr and i have to have all my blood test again so i have to phone them on my first day of my period to go in for my blood test and then they take 2 weeks to come back and i have to wait until my next cycle to start.  I think it mite be safer to wait until after my Aug holiday cos I dont really want to find out whilst on holiday if its worked or not (well more if it doesnt work if it works I dont care where I am lol).

Kara what interview is it on the site if so where can i see it.  

good luck for tomorrow Freddypop.  

xxx


----------



## freddypop

Thanks EmmaLily. 
We are seeing Mr M. apparently he's just in tomorrow morning so we were lucky I suppose. Not really sure how he's going to be mind, and we have a few questions to get answered!!!

The sooner you get your bloods done then the sooner you'll be able to start, might be nice to really enjoy the hol first though. Good luck.

You never know we may be cycling at same time as we'll probably wait now till end August/early Sept to do our FET.

Kara's interview is about NHS trusts not providing 3 cycles of IVF as NICE guidelines state is appropriate. This is the link, hope it works.
http://www.itv.com/wales/ivf-system-criticised62717/

F. xx


----------



## kara76

freddypop thank you for posting the link hun

hiya everyone


----------



## michelle.v

Hi all


We have had treatment at LWC before and thinking of getting back on the merry go round    Do you know if they have a minimum BMI requirement if you are paying for treatment,  I know that they are quite strict for egg sharing?


Ann69 - Congrats enjoy every minute!


Coldstuff - Congrats put your feet up and take it easy you have a very precious package onboard!


Good luck to you all - I will do my homework for next time (reading the past posts) so I can be a bit more personal   


Thanks Michellexx


----------



## Juls78

hello everyone- where are you all 

sorry i have not been able to get on here as much - been mad few weeks at work. Things settled a bit now so here if anyone needs/ wants to chat.

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls.  

hope u all good?  

I have just been told i can start tx on my next cycle.  but absolutely freaked out as had my amh test results and they were 3.4 so burst my bubble big time.  I am absolutely terrified does anyone know what these means.  The nurse told me it was low and they would give me more drugs etc and i would be injections for about 2 weeks.  but it has hit me for six can anyone help!!!     

xxx


----------



## Juls78

emma- i think it means you will need more stimulation to get a good crop of eggies.  Probably short protocol will be used- they did that for me. Try not to think too much about the numbers hun, go with what they suggest. get yourself prepared mentally for whats about to come. Look forward to following your cycle. Good luck hun!! xxx

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks Juls for ur kind words.  I am such a panicker anyway and I just freaking out I think.  Honestly I really think I need to just calm down I am such a control freak.  Really thinking about trying accupanture never done it before.  Have u?  and if so can anyone recommend a good Clinic.  prehaps it will help me relax lol !!!


----------



## Juls78

some people love accu and some find it a real waste of time. I have really found it beneficial- in fact so much so i am still going weekly. 

I see a chinese lady called dr limin zhu in swansea- she is lovely and fits you in at short notice too.  it costs £35 a session so not cheap but worth it if it helps.

One thing i really had to do was try to curb my controlling tendancies. It is important to be informed though and always ask questions but in the end they really do want you to have a healthy pregnancy and  bundle of joy at the end- its good for their statistics!!  if you ned the acu details i will pm you the details.

julsxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Everyone...sorry been bit quiet, had really hectic time at work and just haven't had time to stop and think let alone anything else!
EmmaLily - great news that you can start trying on next cycle...as for amh....whilst i am no expert on the subject, i do believe there are loads of women who have had a low amh and gone on to have a successful pregnancy. Its clearly not everything as i have a good amh yet on my first cycle only produced one little egg - they adjusted medication for my following 3 cycles - all of which i have had positive results with one ectopic and 2 early missed m/c's. I've never tried acupuncture but am seriously considering it for my next cycle which will be a FET - Juls - if you have any words of wisdom for me with regard to a FET i would be grateful as have never been through this particular type of cycle before? 
Freddypop - How you doing? Thinking of you
Juls - always catching up on your story on the BFP thread and loving it!
Big Welcome Michelle
Kara - I watched your interview - brilliant, and your little one Tyler is just lovely, you must be very proud
Big Hugs everyone
AFM - Just waiting for my second set of immune results and will then book a follow up at the clinic. I had them done about a week ago and i have to say the clinic was very quiet 
Big Hugs
Cariad xxx


----------



## Juls78

cariad- no words of wisdom hunny but fet is a much easier process, and obiously no ec. You will take a pill for a few weeksand burselin i think- then when ready they wll arrange et- the worst part is waiting for the thaw result- i only had 1 embryo so on the day it was all or nothing. luckily i thawed and i got a call at 11am the ay oftransfer to say to come in later that pm. the rest is the same!!! 2ww hell. Hope your immune results come back soon!!

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Juls could I have the details of clinic please hun I really think i should try it at least then i can say i have tried it rather than maybe regard it later.  thanks hun xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi All
Emmalily I had accu on 3rd go and I got BFP, so I am convinced that it helped.  I used to go to the clinic in Neath, I went on day of egg transfer (afterwards) as well. I saw a female chinese dr who didnt speak any english, she had an interpreter.  I suppose it may have worked without it but thats something I will never know!


Will def be going back if we do decide to go for another cycle, fingers crossed for youxx   


Michellex


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls. God its quiet on here.  

I am so excited got my drugs yesterday and had accu on monday and booked in for another this weekend.  She was lovely thanks for the number Juls she was really sweet.  Just pray AF comes soon (Never thought I would hear myself saying that), so i can start IVF soon.  Anyone else having tx at the mo.  Very excited xxx

Hope u all doing good?


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls just waiting for    to turn so I can get started on my 2nd IVF cant believe its late I am absolutely gutted   !!! If it dont happen this week I will have to wait 2 months till i can have another go but feel so let down as i have lost 28 pounds in 2 months (which was hard work) for me to get this chance and my AF might spoilt it all!!!!!!!! 

Is there anything they can give u to induce AF?


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Girls
How are you all? Its been really quiet of late....
EmmaLily - Fantastic news that you are on route to starting your second try....i shall have everything crossed for you. In terms of waiting for the witch, i believe that they can give medication for this....a friend of mine who had IVF last year was given medication to start the process and she then had a short bleed before going on to have a BFP (now a healthy little girl!)
Juls - thanks for your kind words...hope all is well with you and "the bump?!" 
AFM - still waiting for blood results...ahhhhhh...you'd think that after the astronomical costs they would be back by now but no we are still waiting with baited breath!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully we will be able to do FET as soon as they are all back, its so frustrating............apart from that i am fed up of being asked "oooo when are you going to have a baby....you musnt leave it too late now......." we have always been quiet about our "trying" its been 5 years now and we still just dont seem able to talk about it with friends......so hard xxxx
Big Squeeze
C xxxx


----------



## freddypop

Hi everyone. Just a quick note from me - it's so very quiet on here!!!

Cariad101 - your thoughts are very much appreciated. I feel I have got through the worst now, but still waiting for 1st af since mmc in early June so nearly 8 weeks now. If nothing by next week will call clinic to see what we can do as want to start planning FET for maybe end Sept/Oct. Hope your blood results are back now and you can move onto your FET. Did you have any infection tests done eg hidden C, myco & ureaplasma?

EmmaLily - hope af has turned up for you to carry on with your 2nd cycle. Good luck and hope all goes well.

AFM - I've had lots of immune blood tests done also, all seems ok except for low LAD which means a very expensive trip to London for LIT treatment. Have a phone consult with Dr G on 11th August, I believe he has a months waiting list, then have to fit 2 treatments into 4 week window, then retest so will be looking at October probably for FET. Just waiting on DH DQa result now to see if any matches with mine. Not had any infection tests though, wondering if Dr G will suggest them but seriously running out of money!!! Aargh!

F. x


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Everyone...hope you are all ok Its sooooooooooooooo quiet!!!!!!!!
Freddypop - good to hear from you, been wondering how you are. Out of interest, which immunes did you have done? I dont know what LAD? I believe i had what they call level one immune tests done, all of which have now come back negative so we are no further forward. I'm really anxious about it as i just dont see how 3 losses in a row can be simply bad luck?? I havent had any infection tests? Do you think this is something i should do? Similarly to you, we are running out of blinking money!!! We have now spent about £12,000 on treatment, tests etc etc !!! Lottery every week for us - you never know, you gotta be in it to win it and all that! 
Emmalily - How you doing?? Have you started the second round yet? If so i am hoping it is all progressing well for you?
Juls - How are you feeling? Cant be long left now?
Michelle - how are you? still thinking of going again? 
AFM - Have been for my follow up with Dr M and as i said all immunes came back normal. Mr M said we can start our FET in September and that the sucess rate is about 30% He actually told me not to worry as they have lots of sucess with FET - lots of toddlers coming back to the clinic without icicles on their heads were his words!!!! That did make me giggle i have to admit. So, i have to ring on day 1 of my period which is likely to be around the Bank Holiday and then we will start. he told me that he is not going to change anything, other than to give me a low dose steroid as empirically this is shown to help? Other than that i will be taking gestone - youch!!!
Big Squeeze for everyone
Cariad x x x


----------



## kara76

Car good luck with ur fet

Freddy so up to gorgy for lit? Its a very successful thing to have so good luck


----------



## ann69

Freddy - I had LIT with Gorgy and my levels went up to 99%, I actually had one of the LITs during my cycle as it all overlapped a bit.
I hope you are finding LWC supportive of it all, when I did the whole immune thing last year Mr M was very dismissive of it all! and failed to believe that all the immune tretament may have helped in me getting my BFP!!


----------



## freddypop

Hi everyone.
Cariad101 - Glad your tests came back all ok. I chose to do the Level 2 as I felt there was something else going on after 2 losses!! I had Level 1 immunes with GP - all ok. Level 2's done at CRMW, cos as Ann69 mentioned LWC don't really have any interest in them. I haven't told them I've had the tests & I won't be telling them I've had any treatment. I've copied some info on LAD/LIT from Agate's brilliant FAQ section, have a look it has so much info. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0
Lots in there about infection tests also - Hidden C (Chlamydia, urea & mycoplasma). Agate is also amazing at answering any questions you have on the immune thread.
Good luck with FET.
LAD (Lymphocyte Antibody Detection ) test - LAD measures the level of anti-paternal blocking antibodies in your blood. A sample of serum from your blood is mixed with a sample of live white cells (T and B cells) from your partner (or sperm donor - if using known donor). Where antibodies are present in your blood they will bind to your partner's white cells and the percentage which have been 'tagged' in this way can be measured using flow cytometry. In your body, NK cells as constantly on patrol against viruses and pre-cancerous cells. Viruses are recognised as being 'foreign' and 'hostile', pre-cancerous cells are recognised as being 'self' but 'altered'. NK cells are programmed to attack both of these classes to protect the body from viruses and cancer. As half the embryo's DNA comes from the mother, the theory is that if the body cannot recognise the father's DNA, it will treat the embryonic cells as 'altered self' and trigger an aggressive NK response which will increase NK numbers, NK activity. High levels of anti-paternal antibodies should mean that the body recognises embryonic cells as 'foreign' but 'benign'. Low levels of anti-paternal antibodies are associated with repeat miscarriages (which are believed to be the result of NK responses to embryonic cells), and are also thought to be associated with repeated failed implantations. 
The treatment is LIT (Lymphocyte Immune Therapy) - an injection of washed white cells which is normally placed just into the skin on the inner arm in a series of pinprick jabs. The white cells usually come from blood freshly donated by your partner (or donor). The aim of LIT is to stimulate your body to produce anti-paternal blocking antibodies (antibodies to cells from your partner) as measured on the LAD test.

Kara - thank you for good luck, I have a phone consult with Dr G on Thursday so hoping he will say go ahead with LIT. Have decided not to have infection tests at this stage as money tight and will be needed for the LIT.

Ann69 - Congrats on your twins, bet you're very busy. Thank you for your post about LIT, it's really good to hear of success stories. As I said to Cariad101 I haven't mentioned any of this to LWC as they were a bit dismissive when I previously talked about it with Mr M. Want to get it all sorted before our FET, we were hoping to try in Sept but looks more like Oct if we need LIT.

EmmaLily - hope everything is going ok with you.

Sorry for long post.
F. x


----------



## michelle.v

Hi guys,

Cariad - good luck with the FET, much easier than a full cycle so hopefully you will be more relaxed.

Freddypop - good news with the test fingerscrossed for you   

Emmalily - hope your treatment has started and its all going ok for you   

Our loan has come through so we have the funds for another cycle    I am worrying about going to see them as my BMI is 34, which is too high I know,  the frustrating thing is I am trying to lose weight but it will not shift.  I have been to slimming world and weight watchers but no luck.  I have PCOS which I know can make it hard to lose but I have lost in the past.  Have any of you paid for a full cycle whilst having a high BMI or will I def have to lose the flab first??       Mr M is lovely and really helped me in the past but woman doc I saw last was horrible and really upset me so half of me cant face going back there, but I really want another baby!

Why is life so frustrating!!??

Sorry for my little moan, needed to offload, Michellexx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls. AF arrived late so I had to postpone it until after my holidays so due to start on my second day back from holidays (day after the Bank Holiday) aslong as AF arrives but who knows. I am on the pill so should help. 

Michelle good news about the loan hun. I also have PCOS Mr M gave me metaforim with a good diet really helped me lose the weight and I brought my BMI down to under 30 cos I was having NHS funding and I wouldn't be accepted if I didn't. It was quickest I have ever lost weight in my life. Sorry I can't help about private funding tho. I think aslong as they can see ur trying then hopefully they will be happy. It's such a stressful time without the extra stress and if ur anything like me I am such a comfort eater. I remember the first time I saw the lady doc she was very cutting about my weight and I came out of there and burst into tears it was horrible but I have seen her since lately (even though I really didn't want to as Mr M is so sweet) and I got to say she was very nice to me and I told her I had really tried to lose weight etc even through my BMI was still just over 30 she said she was pleased with it and just keep up the hard work. Why don't u ask to see Mr M? I hope it all works out for u hun. Let us know when ur appointment is? When u hoping to cycle? We could be cycle buddies! Good luck hun xxx

Hope ur all well girls!!! 

xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Emmalily,

I will ask to see him, he is lovely and helped us have our wonderful son last time around! I have been taking Metformin for years, I think my body is used to it now so effect isnt there, I am thinking of trying Cambridge Diet - drastic measures!  But hope that will get me moving!

Have a fab holiday - get nice and relaxed ready for TX, I prob wont go until I have lost at least a stone, scared of being told no again!

Keep us all upto date with you treatment and I will be     it will be your timexxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Michelle hows thing with u?  I had a lush holiday thanks cant believe how quick it went shame the 2ww dont go so quick.  I cant believe it the pill actually worked and AF showed up yesterday morning so i am going to ring the clinic tomorrow and i am hoping to start jabbing tomorrow as long as everything goes to plan.  I am so excited i am fed up of waiting.  any news on the weight loss?  Did u see the Dr?  

xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Ladies...How is everyone?
Michelle V - Thanks for wishing me luck! I have been reading your posts about your BMI and wondering about how you are getting on? It must be really frustrating for you and how rude that the lady Dr was not understanding or supportive!!!! A friend of mine has been struggling with her weight and has tried almost every diet on the market - she swears by slimming world as the healthier option, but i do understand this isnt the quickest route - best of luck with it...we are all routing for you!
EmmaLily - Whats news? Have you started your jabs  Looks like we could be cycling together? 
Freddypop - How you doing? 
AFM - well i am now ready to start my FET - i have my day 3 scan at the clinic tomorrow afternoon. Its a really new experience for me as despite 4 ICSI's we have never managed to have any frozen embryos so im just gonna try and take each day as it comes! Famous last words eh?! Been trying to be healthy the last few months, but havent done as well as i would have liked. 
Big Squeeze for you all
C x x x


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Cariad well i started jabbing last nite.  How cool to have a cycle buddy!!!    I am so excited but today my head was literally spinning I had to close my eyes and hold on to the desk and then I thought here we go again the joys   .  I am on Gonal F 225 and suprecur 200 which I think is quite high as I usually only have 37.5 or 75 Gonal F but I didnt respond very well last time and they have realised now i have a low AMH so god help my poor hubby once my drugs kick in   .  How many frostie have u got?  Is the cycle much different?  

Hope everyone else is doing well

xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Great news that you have started EmmaLily!!!! Yay we can cycle together! Im not sure that your dosage is that high? Im just 31 and have always needed a really high dose of meopur at 375 which is 5 vials per day - youch! Try not to get too bothered by the numbers i say and jst keep focused on the end result
Not sure how different a FET is as this is my first go at it so gonna nag the nurses for some more info. tomorrow! 
I have 4 frosties in the freezer, so just hoping that i will get to a transfer - fingers crossed 
Cant wait to hear how you get on!!!!
x x x x


----------



## EmmaLily

I know i am so trying not to stress myself out but i am a bit of a control freak unfortunately   

Good luck for ur scan tomorrow hun keep us updated.  

xxx


----------



## Juls78

just a quickie from me but wanted to wish you both good luck- i will try to post on here to give support but i am rubbish xx

ohhh if anyone sees mr M or dt t- send them my love and tell them i will see them soon- julie

julsxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hello All,

Emmalilly - glad you enjoyed your holidays, nice and relaxed ready for the next round!  At least with each injection you are closer to the end goal    keeping everying crossed for you   

Hi Cariad, I had FET, I can remeber it being much easier than a full cycle, Im sure its no injections just tablets and pessaries??     you and Emmalilly will both get the news you deserve.

I am still trying to fight the flab    started cambridge diet so no food for me    just 3 shakes a day (not that type of shake might i add    ) and gallons of water. But I lost 6 lb last week    just hope it will keep going that way and I will be back on the rollercoaster.  This is Extreame dieting but I just keep in mind it will be worth it in the end.

Good luck to you both and keep us all updated, Michellexxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Juls cant believe how quick the time’s gone – not long left now hun I bet u can’t wait.  Do u know what ur having?  

Michelle ~ thank u hun for ur good wishes.  OMG 6lb is amazing but no food and only shakes how r u coping?  U must have a lot of willing power, that’s all I can say.  It’s funny how u can set ur mind to something when u want something so badly.  Keep it up hun and u’ll will be on this mad rollercoaster before u know.  I know how u feel hun I had to lose 3 stone before this cycle.  Well done 

xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Ladies....
Juls - great to hear from you...hope you have your feet up? You cant have long left now? How exciting! Often catch up with your news when i am brave enough to read the other thread!
Michelle V - Wow you have some serious willpower girl!!!! Have you tried the Dukan Diet? Its done in three stages...phase one is "the attack" which is done between 3 and 10 days depending on how much weight you wish to lose. Then phase 2 kicks in which you stick with until you reach your goal weight and finally phase 3 where you reintroduce certain food groups. The daily mail has been following it and apparently you can lose half a stone per week!!!! I havs the info if you need it...coudl always try and scan it in and send to you....fingers crossed that weight is coming off for you...i am willing you on....
EmmaLily - How is the dreaded jabbing going? I know its not nice but at least now you are on your way!
AFM - i went to the clinic today for my scan (day 3) all was well so i have started taking estrogen tablets and prendislone - already been taking folic acid and baby asprin for the last month or so. Have to go back on 12th September for another scan with a view to hopefully having a transfer the week after. I will be on gestone again....youch!!!!!!! I HATE the gestone so if anyone has any good tips then i will gratefully receive them....my poor backside just cant take it!!! 
Will keep you updated as i go along....fingers crossed for us all eh...
Big Squeeze all round
C x x x x


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

Thanks for all your comments, they do help to motivate me.  It is HARD not to put food in your mouth, especially when I am cooking for hubby but the cost of the diet keeps you motivated (£40 a week) and the end goal.  I am going on hols for 2 weeks now, will do the diet next week as we are going to our caravan in the Gower for a week but the week after we are going to Spain so I will be off the diet for a week!  Just hope it doesnt all pile back on    .  I have heard of the Ducan diet, a girl in work has got the book, its similar to Atkins I think but with a bit of dairy??

Good news Cariad, I havent used Gestone before, is it horrible??  I hope you dont mind me asking but what is baby aspirin for?  Havent heard of those two before, things must have changed since our last tx.  

Thanks for the offer of the Ducan diet, I think I will stick with this one as I know I am losing but I may nag you for it in a couple of weeks when I need food!!

Emmalilly - well done to you too if you lost 3 stone      fighting the flab is sooo depressing when all you want is a nice curry    .

Keep your chins up girlies, you can do it, take each day as it comes and try to relax as much as possible.  Accupunture is the way to go!!

Michellexxx-


----------



## EmmaLily

Michelle u r doing amazing honestly.  The feeling u will get in the end will make it all worth it.  Hope u have a lust holiday. 

Cariad glad the scan went well.  Exciting times.  I cant wait until Monday now so excited I hope the injections are working and I get more than last time. 

Does anyone know if LWC Swansea is actually open on the weekend.  I am a bit worried because what happens if u need EC or ET on the weekend.  Can someone help its just bugging me now!!! thanks


----------



## freddypop

Hi emmalily

Lwc are open on weekends as we have had our ET on a Saturday before so dont worry.

Hope your cycle goes well for you. Good luck.

F. X


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks Freddypops.  

Also one more question.  Last time I had EC I went in on my own.  They didnt really ask if DH wanted to come in with me.  Is this normal?  I would probably prefer him to be there with me but obviously it might be their policy not to allow it.  Do anyone know?

I hope ur all well and had a lush weekend.  

xxx


----------



## Juls78

emma- they don't allow dh's in for ec but they do let them in for et. Not sure of the reason why apart from the fact that you are sedated. 

xxxx

julsxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Ladies....how are you all? 
Freddypop - great to hear from you
EmmaLily - as Freddypop said you can have et over a weekend - from my understadnding they try to manipulate your cycle to allow it to happen during the week but will always do a weekend/bank holiday of necessary - how are you going anyway? are the jabs going ok? when is oyur scan date?
Michelle - I take baby asprin as empirically Mr M said it can help us girls who have experienced a number of early miscarriages. I did have immune testing done, it was allnormal but he advised it anyway. The gestone is the same as cyclogest but its injection form so it goes straight to the blood. I havent started this yet but i did it last time - my husband had to give me a shot every morning in the a**!!! Its a stinger but hopefully well worth it!
AFM - feeling ok, plodding along with these tablets which appear to mkae me feel quite sick - dont know if anyone else has had these symtoms?? I need to go back in on the 12th for another scan so will let you know how that goes and the process thereafter
Thinking of u all and keeping everything crossed for us all!
C x x x x


----------



## EmmaLily

C ~ Hi hun I was thinking about u yesterday and wondering how ur getting on.  I am going down this afternoon for a scan.  Last scan I went was Monday and she said there was 6 on each side.  So really chuffed but trying not to get too excited as she didn’t seem to measure them (or she did but did it so super quick) so some of them could be tiny. Knowing my luck they will be too small.  Also I have low AMH and last time they said I had 7 but they only collected 3 but only 1 good one fertilised.  I will probably feel happier once I have been later today and I will ask them what size they are.  They will decide today about EC being maybe Friday or Monday.  I just hope there is enough eggies!!!  

The injections are going good so far.  I can’t believe it’s my 9th day of stimming today.  The time has flown.  I haven’t been too bad just a few tears now and then but nothing too bad.  TBH I feel like I am in my own little bubble this last week and half and it doesn’t seem to bad a place to be at the moment. 

So sorry they r making u feel sicky.  I hate that feeling!!!! What tablets u on?  Good luck for Friday hun – definitely keep us updated.  

I will let u know what happens today and if I come out of there    or   .

xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya how did your scan go?

Hope everyone cycles are going well


----------



## EmmaLily

Looks like EC Monday.  Got to go for a scan Friday to confirm.  I had 11 but all various sizes I think the biggest was 18 or 17 and the smallest was 13.  So got to lower my Gonal F dose tomorrow so fingers crossed they all caught up.  Im starting to panick now its all become real.  

How u r Kara?

xxx


----------



## kara76

Emma great amount and good sizes too and the smaller ones have loads of time to catch up

I'm well thank u hun


----------



## EmmaLily

Only a quickie girls. Just got back from my scan and all good for EC on Monday. OMG it has just dawned on me that this is really happening. She counted about 11 I think but a couple are slightly smaller. I am prettified I am not going to end up with any eggies or many eggs.

I sit opposite this really sweet lady but she is very very nosey and a massive gossip. Every time I go to one my appointments you can see her looking and her mind is doing overtime cos she doesn't know what it is about. I came back today and she asked me what was it for then all these appointments. I just panicked and told her blood tests. My DH told me to tell her I have crabs so that would stop her asking me again lol. She is really nice but she got to know the in and outs of everything and if I told her I know it would be around the office within an hour max. I just want to tell her mind her own business!!!
But I know I wouldn't do that. 
 
I am going for a nice meal tonight with my DH so hopefully that will calm me down a bit.

Can anyone remember which Dr works on a Monday? How is everyone else?

How r u getting on *Cariad*?

xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Everyone...just a quick one from me today as have got to get some work dowe for tomorrow! 
EmmaLily - GOOD LUCK tomorrow - you have done so well - i bet there will a lovely lot of eggies with no doubt a golden one hidden in there somewhere!!!! Let us know how you get on....as for your 'nosy' colleague, well just tell her that you have a highly contagious disease that eats flesh off your lady parts...maybe then she'll shut up and move!!!!  Ha, i am laughing outloud just thinking of it!!!!!!!!!!
Kara - Hope you and tyler are well? 
Juls - How are you getting on? Cant be long left?
Freddpop - Big Hello!
AFM - no real news just gottta go back for a scan this week so will let you know how it goes - feeling mighty deflated as right now literally everyone around me is pregnant and talking about their impending births and plans for motherhood....ahhhhhh.....
Big Hugs
C x x x x x


----------



## kara76

Emma good luck for tomorrow. Please update us

C its so hard when everyone else is pregnant. I hope its your turn soon


----------



## freddypop

Emmalily - good luck today for EC. Hope you gets lots of lovely eggs.

Cariad101 - hi there. Hows the oestrogen tablets going? Just wondering cos I'll be doing FET in next month or so. How many embryos are you having put back? We've only got 2 on ice so will defrost both.

Just this quickie for now as on phone.

F. X


----------



## EmmaLily

Well EC went well they collected 11!!! I cant believe it I was convinced it wasnt going to be many to collect.  I am so chuffed.  The only thing I always bleed about 5 days before OTD.  So they told me I would have gestrone injections instead of pessries this time.  but they told me today they havent got any gestrone and they r having trouble getting it so looks like i wont be getting it.  i am really disappointed about this I really felt this could have made a big difference.  I was annoyed that it was only Friday they tried ordering it.  I have had all my other  medication for over 3 months.  Nevermind there is nothing i can do about it i am going to go now and put my feet up.  

Hope ur all well girls


xxx


----------



## Cariad101

EmmaLily - WOW - Well done you!!!! Its Easter and we are only in September!!! 11 juicy eggies....totally amazing, i had a tear in my eye for you....lets hope this road continues to be lucky for you
Freddypop - All ok with thr tablets - its really easy i have to admit - although i did have a bad tum when i started - we have 4 frosties so hoping that 2 will make it for transfer - let us know how you get on Freddy!!!! Would be great if we could somehow all share good news eh....
Kara - Thanks for your thoughts, much appreciated
AFM - been to clinic this pm for a scan - lining was 8.8 which they said was fine??
So, all being well i will be going in next Tuesday for a transfer
Big hugs
C xxxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya freddy. Nice to see ya

Emma wow 11 that's great news. I believe there is a different drugs that can be used instead of gestone so ask them and if not ask some hrt support

C 8.8 is great u must be chuffed


----------



## EmmaLily

I am absoutely gutted it looks like 3 have fertlised out of the 11 so they seem to think the other ones were immature. I am so gutted







and I am in work at my desk desperately trying not to cry or bite someone's head off cos everyone seems to be nagging me. So I have to go back on Thursday for ET. Nothing runs smoothly for me.

Shouldnt have clinic known they were two small from the scan on Friday? Nothing runs smoothly for us.


----------



## kara76

Emma hugs. Sometimes these things happen. They should know by looking at the eggs if they were immature . We had 6 eggs last cycle and given our past cycle we expected at least 4 embryos and we got 2! Our worst ever cycle but the most successful so often less is more in the long run but I understand how gutted you must be.


----------



## Cariad101

Ah EmmaLily - please try not to feel too disheartened - i know its dissappointing and i know everyone says this but it only takes one! On my second round of IVF i had 11 eggs like you and 3 fertilised. I remember feeling absoulutley gutted....but i had a positive pregnancy test with a day 2 transfer and and whilst i didnt have the outcome i so desperately wanted, i did have that positive pregnancy test - sadly it wasnt to be as it turned out to be an ectopic but i wanted to assure you that  3 fertilised eggs can and do result in a pregnancy. Please try to stay positive, i know that i will on your behalf! If you need to cry, then cry it out now, its ok to feel sad....big hugs and all the love in the world coming your way
C xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad101

EmmaLily doll....how are you? Been thinking about you all day honey...sending big hugs your way. You going in for ET tomorrow?? Let us know how you get on x x x x


----------



## EmmaLily

Girls thank u soooo much for ur support and kind words u really are diamonds!!!  I am starting to think a bit more reasonable now cos yesterday I had already written the whole thing off.  I know 3 is a good and it’s better than last time when I only had 1 and I am thinking about them as something me and DH created.  I am now starting to panic about perhaps them not surviving until Thursday!  I wish I wasn’t such a worrier.  I hope they are strong ones. I hope I didn’t sound greedy but I think I was in such shock of them collecting 11 when last time they only collected 3 that I think I built my hopes up massively (I am usually quite a grounded person, well sometimes) and I felt devastated (I know a bit drastic). Also the clinic rang earlier and they have managed to get Gestone and it is being delivered tomorrow morning so will start this on Thursday when they do ET.  I am well pleased!!! I think that helped as I really wanted to have the opportunity of trying this drug this time around as I just don’t think my body accepts the pessries very well.  So fingers crossed that will make difference.  Thank u again girls u are little gems xxx

Also I rang the clinic earlier (I just couldnt wait until tomorrow) to ask how the eggies were doing as up to yesterday morning they had just fertilised but not divided.  I would never have slept tonight and I kept picturing turning up tomorrow to be told there was none there.  Anyway panick over for a minute anyhow as the lovely embroylogist rang me back to say they look exactly the way they would want them to look at this stage.  What a relief!!! 

My lovely dad rang me last nite to say he would say a pray for my little uns (he is not really that religious, u know, goes to Church at Christmas etc).  I told him I dont think there is anyone up there listening but he said this time HE is going to have a word with him upstairs lol.  Bless him he is such a massive support and I know it kills him seeing me going through this hell.  Right Im going now cos I have just made myself cry  now.  Christ I am a bubbling wreak at the mo lol.  

PS Any help or advice how to do Gestone injection OMG they look big and nasty Im a bit scared.  

Hope ur all well.


----------



## kara76

Emma so pleased your feeling more upbeat and great they got the gestone for you

Here are my vids

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0;wap2

I found laying down best as you can't tense

Put the vial in your bra for 15 20mins before hand to help thin the oil

Rub the area for similar amount of time afterwards to stop lumps and bump

I always did the jabs pretty slow as you could see.

I did them for 10weeks 3 days and never had an issue.

I also spread the skin and didn't pinch. Ask the nurse to show you exactly where to inject and if need be get her to draw on your skin either side so the location is correct as its higher than you would imagine

Carida hiys hun . Hope your ok. Sorry to read the outcome of your last cycle


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Kara.  The Gestone link doesnt seem to be there.  Unless i am being a complete   .  I am so nervous about ET today I will be glad when it is over.  Do u think I should put my feet up after or will it be ok to go out and have a lovely meal with my DH?

xxx


----------



## jk1

Hello - sorry to jump on this thread - just wanted to say good luck Emmalily for ET xxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

JK thank u soo much.  It went well i had two put back one 8 cell which she was was very good and one 4 cell which she said is a bit slower but it looks really good and it had doubled from yesterday.  The Dr was lovely as usual he offered me Hatching which I went for so they hatched the 8 cell one.  I am very pleased and just got back from accupature so now the fun really starts the 2WW!!!!  

Hope ur ok?

xxx


----------



## Cariad101

EmmaLily - Thats great news!!!! I will be praying for you (and me!!!) So good to hear that you made it to the 2WW - major milestone! lets just hope that i get there! Gotta wait for a phone call on Tuesday next week to see if my frosties thaw......  
JK - Hi! Good to see some new faces! I can see you have a FET up and coming in October - best of luck 
Cariad x x x x x xx x x


----------



## jk1

emmalily - whoop whoop congratulation on being PUPO - embies sound good - now starts the madness!!

Cariad - thank you - good luck with your FET too - you'll have to let me know how you get on - we will be within a couple of weeks of each other by the looks of it although i'm with CRGW not LWC xxxx


----------



## Juls78

emmalilly- good luck with the 2ww!! i had ssisted hatching at lwc and am convinced that helped me!! i am having accu too this time- still to scared to stop though lol
cariad- good luck with our frosties, will have my fingers crossed for you!!

jk1-    good luck to you too !!!

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Thank u girls for ur support! 

C ~ Thank u hun I am praying for u too.  So u will find out Tuesday.  Hope many r being thawed.  I really hope they all thaw prefectly for u hun.  Let us know what happens.  If they thaw u could be PUPO soon then.  

JK ~ So kind of u to wish my well.  I really pray this is the tiime when it all works out for all of us.  Its the waiting game now which is probably the worse bit.  

Juls ~ Thanks hun I was so chuffed when Mr M offered and this is my last NHS go so it was very kind of him.  Lets hope it makes the difference.  

AFM had my first Gestone injection last nite.  OMG my bum is rather sore now I had to sit on the other side all nite.  God help me tonight tho cos I have to do the other side!!! The things we have to do


----------



## EmmaLily

C ~ Good luck for today!!! I    its good news for u.  Thinking of u today. Let us know xxx


----------



## kara76

C good luck. Hope its good news

Em how's the gestone going?


----------



## EmmaLily

Kara ~ My bum is covered in bruises but dare I say it yesterday was a bit easier (touchwood).  The nurse told us to do it straight on is that right cos on the leaflet it say 45 degrees.  The worse thing is when it first goes in the needle seem so blunt!!! Thanks for asking.  How r u?


----------



## EmmaLily

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to calm down.  I cant believe the nastiest of some people.  I work in an office and the girl who sits next to me (she is 61 so old enough to know better) is going out tomorrow for lunch for her birthday, all her department is going and she has asked a few other people.  BUT she hasnt asked me and I sit next to her!!!! I would never do that to someone and when I am the only one in the room not been invited.  Honestly I hate this place sometimes.  She has so upset me and the best thing is this the same woman when I had my last IVF she crossed me on the stairs, I have never forgiven her for that (only joking!).  I dont know why she has upset me so much I think it is the medication or something but its like being back in school and only the popular girls being picked.  I am not a horrible person honestly I am really thoughtful and caring and I would never do something intentionally to hurt someone.  

Sorry girls rant over!!! I think i need to breathe!!! Well my acupaturist will have her work cut out tonight!


----------



## kara76

Em yeah needle straight in, sounds like your injecting at an angle which will make it feel blunt. Make sure the needle is as straight as possible otherwise it like shatters the muscle. Will try and post link again 

C wot a *****. Some people are so very horrid.


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0;wap2

Hope this works


----------



## Cariad101

Hi all
Apols very quick one today as am on phone!!
Had 2 of our embryos thawed today and transferred
So am officially on 2ww
Em -I am also having the gestone jabs
Youch!!!!!
Big hugs
c xxxxxx


----------



## jk1

cariad - fab news - congrats on being PUPO!! xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

C ~ AMAZING news so pleased for u!!! When do u test?  R u working this week?  Put ur feet up hun and DH to wait on u hand and foot.  I have insisted I must not clean for the 2ww!!!


----------



## EmmaLily

C ~ Gestone injection they r a bit harsh but got to say (which I didnt think  I would) they do seem to be getting easier touch wood.  Did they manage to get them for u easly cos I know there was a problem with the systems hopefully they have sorted it now.  

xxx


----------



## jk1

Emmalily - glad you have insisted that you must not clean - i did the same last weekend as i have an eye infection - so only have a couple of weeks of helping before i can insist i don't clean again


----------



## kara76

C wonderful news your pupo yay yay


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Ladies...soory for such a quickkie yesterday, was bit of a manic day! Thought we would be waiting around most of yesterday morning for a phone call but the clinic rang at 10.30am to say come down!!! So i threw on some clothes and quickly downed a 1.5 litre bottle of water! When i got there i had a scan and they told me my bladder was empty!!! I nearly fainted! So another few cups of tea later and there i was having two lovely embryos put back....Mrs T did the transfer given my previous ectopic so now its just the waiting game....along with the getsone injections -i swear they make me howl like a baby!!!!!
Thanks for all your support girls, you are amazing and totally wonderful....
EmmaLily - how you feeling girl? When is you test day? I am Oct 1st
JK - not long for you now before you start?
Kara  - Hows things? Thanks for your words of wisdom!!!
Big Hugs
C x x x x x x


----------



## Cariad101

also - meant to say that yes it was total carnage trying to get hold of the gestone!!! so much so that they started me for a week on cyclogest and i only began the gestone yesterday following the transfer
C xxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

I am testing on the 28th.  Sounds like exciting stuff now just the waiting game which is the worse.  1st Oct?  That's doesnt seem that long at all hun.  Did u have Gestone injections last time.  It is my first time of having them but if they help then it is worth it.  They really struggled with me to get them aswell.  My biggest worry is if this works (I pray it does) then she took my extra Gestone off me cos they were running low themselves but I have only got one spare injection so basically if it works and they cant get any i am going to be really stuck!!! Hopefully I am just panicking for no reason.  

Well one week today I should be finding out.  I dont know if i will last that long tho as I am having terrible AF pains today in my lower back and lower stomach.  I pray it doesnt happen like last time and i bleed early cos that is torture.


----------



## michelle.v

Hello Everybody!

Back from hols and ready for a catch up   

Emmalily and Cariad - CONGRATULATIONS!!  First hurdles over, just the last lap now     Keeping everything crossed for you.

Emmalily, I can remeber feeling like that, and I did bleed at the start of the pregnancy too but all ended well - so try to stay positive as early pregnancy can feel like a period (bodies are strange)xxx

So pleased for you both, the 2ww is hard as you will worry over every niggle, but I can remember that i used to wake up every morning with the hiccups and this carried on for about 3 months really bizzare so you never know if you get hiccups its a good sign    .

AFM - I lost 11lb before hols and put 5lb back on in a week    back on the diet today with a vengance so I hope it will drop off quickly.  Did have a lovely time tho 31 degrees most days - you wouldnt believe that its only 2 hrs away in a plane!

Good luck, keep us informedxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Morning Girls. What have i done?  I still feel like AF is going to start and a couple of days ago I felt like a pulling pain. But just now I coughed and I had this unbelievable pain deep in my right side. It took my breathe away and lasted for about 10 seconds. OMG does anyone know what this could have been? Do u think if it has worked then I could have jeopardised everything? I am going  xxx

How r u all?


----------



## Cariad101

Hey girlies...sorry for the delay, been driving myself crazy through this 2ww...
EmmaLily -I dont think you have done anything sweets - its probably some sort of pain - try to remember all your body has been through and no doubt after egg collection there must be some sort of bruising...try to stay calm and not panic - is it ok now? If you are really worried then ring the clinic for some advice
AFM  - feeling totoally negative about the whole thing....really not feeling that it has worked and am tempted to just do a test and see - do you think this would be way too early? I havent had a great deal of symptoms of any kind, although at night time i have been stuggling to sleep despite early mornings and have had some AF type pains....The frosties were day 5 blasts and i am now 6 days past et Would be grateful for any thoughts at all!!!!!
Michelle V - so glad you have had lovley holiday and that weight gain is really good all things considered!!!


----------



## kara76

C its very early to test, my bfp wouldn't have been picked up on a hpt at this stage but was picked up with a blood test. If you can't wait then pls wait a couple more days


----------



## michelle.v

Hello All

Emmalily, you are nearly at test date, I am weak I had already started testing at your stage, well done for lasting this long.  I am positive that you have not done anything, pregnancy can survive a coughing fit!  You would be surprised how much a baby can stand. Some people do strenuous excersize all the way through so please try not to torture yourself     .

Cariad, no news is good news too, if you have not had any symptoms most people have no idea that they are preggers at this stage, its only when you have treatment that you know the exact day that you get preggers.  If you want to test early you got to be prepared for a false negative, as a BFP may not show if you test too early.  But who knows you may get a faint BFP??  I tested early on all my TXs, and even when I had BFP I still kept testing every morning (should have shares in the pee sticks) as you never quite believe it.

This is the hardest part for you both and I am      with all my heart that is works out for you both BIG HUGS    xxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks girls for ur reassurance and kind wishes it really means a lot.  I am absolutely driving myself crazy.  I am in the toilet checking every 20 minutes.  Big day tomorrow I dont know if I want to know if its bad tho.  Michelle I was so tempted to test early but DH insisted if I havent bled early I must wait   .  This is the closest I have ever got to test day I always bleed early 5 - 3 days before test day so heres hoping but I think it could be the gestone injections they have given me.  I hope I havent jinxed myself saying that now!  Also almost everyday I have seen 1 magpie but last nite I saw 4!!! I almost crashed my car counting them!  

C ~ how u getting on?  When u testing?  Hows the Gestone injections going? xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hiya Ladies
Michelle - Thanks for your words, ahhhhh its so hard, i really want to test early but i am so scared of a negative. I have had tummy cramps most of today so not feeling very positive at all - have had quite sore boobies but think that may be the gestone injections?? I am not due to test until Saturday but think i may start testing tomorrow or Thursday? Will really try hard to hold out....
EmmaLily - i am exactly the same as you - always checking out the magpies! Its complete nonsense i am sure but i always feel better if i see 2 or more!!! I am really praying for you tomorrow and have a good feeling for you! It sounds really positive given that in previous cycles you have started to bleed early but havent this time round!!! I have everything crossed for you doll!!!!! Will wait with baited breath for a post tomorrow!
Big Hugs and lots of squeezes
C xxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Thank u girls for ur kind wishes I need all the luck I can get.  My dh is working at 4am tomorrow so will be testing before he goes to work as he doesnt want me to be on my own.  I am absolutely panicking but at least tomorrow I will know either way and my 2ww will be over!!! I really feel for my poor dh he is in a right state, he's shaking like a leaf it makes u realise that its not all about me and he is just as desperate for this mircle as me.  Fingers crossed.  xxx

C if u test early good luck xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hiya

Emmalily - Well done for lasting this long, its amazing how much difference that little white stick can make!  Only a few hours now exciting timesxxx

Cariad, each day you are getting closer, try and keep busy (I know nothing takes your mind off it tho)   

Come on Magpies we need to see at least two - three or four are always good too   

Thinking of you both Michelle


----------



## EmmaLily

Ok girls I done my test all 4 of them and they are all showing up with a cross.  but the line is quite faint!!!! I think it has worked but not really sure? OMG I sound thick but I am really confused and dont want to get my hopes up.  The line is so faint I am not sure!!! I am going to ring my clinic when they open and see what they say.  What do u think girls.  xxx


----------



## Cariad101

I think a positive is a positive honey!!!!!!
Yay so pleased for u!!!! Well done will post 
Laterthis eve as only have phone at mo xxx


----------



## kara76

Emma the line can be quite faint to start with. Its a bfp huni. How many days post ec are you?


----------



## EmmaLily

OMG!!!! Girls just done clearblue digital test and came up pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Thats got to be right, right??  I    and    its right!!!! I cant quite believe after 10 long years of waiting for this mircle it might be happening I think I am denial!!! xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Kara sorry hun I am 16 days post EC I had it on the Monday 12th September.


----------



## michelle.v

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

so pleased for you both - put your feet up take it easy you have a little one on board to look after!

HOORAY

Love Michellexx


----------



## michelle.v

Got so excited I forgot to add that when I first tested the line was really faint, but got stronger every day (yes I am neurotic and tested every day for weeks).     

Michellexx


----------



## Cariad101

Ok girls, so a 4am this morning I woke up 
Desperate to widdle did a test (not
Supposed to test until Saturday)
It came up positive really quickly
Going to stay very quiet given my history and
Just pray this might b ok!!!
Big hugs
c xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

OMG Congratulations hun!!!! When was r u due to test?  Woooohooo.  So pleased for u!!!


----------



## Cariad101

Hi em
Was not due to test until sat morning which would have made me ten days past 5 day transfer
So is still quite early really gonna just try and chill for the mo
As this eill b my 4th positive in 2 and a half years but am yet to
Bring home a baby 
Must stay positive though and try not to worry!
How r u feeling honey? Any symptoms?
How is everyone else? 
C xxxx


----------



## kara76

C congratulations hun

Em woo hoo your 4weeks and 2 days pregnant at 16 days post ec so the digital test is perfect. Try not to get any more of those as I hate them lo


----------



## michelle.v

Cariad - congratulations!!!

     

Put your feet up and relax too - go round to Ems house and keep each other company!!

So pleased for you!

Lots of love

Michellexxx


----------



## EmmaLily

I got my scan on the 19th October I dont think I will believe it until I have that scan and see it for myself.  What type of scan do they do?  Do u need full or empty bladder.  When is ur scan C?  C we can compare notes now   !!!


----------



## Kittycat2

Hi Girls

I'm a newbie!  Congrats to the girls above on your BFP's....wonderful news!

I'm on my 1st IVF short protocol this month.  I'm waiting for this months period then I'm to ring Swansea for a scan.  My big worry is what if my period starts on a Friday pm? 

Any ideas?

Kitty
Xxx


----------



## kara76

Em it will be an internal scan

K if af comes friday pm , saturday would count as day 1 so baseline would be monday which is fine


----------



## Cariad101

Ah thanks for all you well wishes girlies!!! Heres hoping and praying it will all b ok....

Em, glad you got your scan date hunny...i havent rung for mine yet as officially i shouldnt be testing until tomorrow.     I think i will see how things go over the weekend and ring the clinic first thing Monday morning all being well. Have you got any symptoms yet? I got big boobies at the mo and some cramping which i hope is normal....

Anyone know how pregnant i would be? My FET transfer date was September 20th with 5 day blasts?

Michelle - How r u hon? Any news on when you will cycle? 

Kitty Cat - Hi and Big Welcome...how r u? So exciting times then...your first cycle? I always did long cycle so im aafraid i dont know a great deal about the short cycle but will still b here to help you along with the way xxxx
Big hugs ladies
C xxxx


----------



## kara76

C you are 4 weeks and 1 day today.

Ladies when your ready please feel free to pop over to the bfp thread on the main south wales board, there are people at all stages and its a place for you to talk about your feelings etc etc etc and its a great place for support.


----------



## Kittycat2

Girls another question if you don't mind?

Did any of you have time off work, I don't mean for clinic appointments I mean after they put the eggs back in. Does Mr M tell you to rest up?

K
X


----------



## jk1

Em - congratulations huni - sorry been away for a couple of days and missed your news!!!  I am v pleased for you huni!!! xxx

Cariad - congratulations to you too - i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you but hey - so far so good!! xxxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Kittycat ~ Welcome hun. I think it depends on what u do and how u feel re time off work.  What I did was going into work day after EC and then had the ET day off and the day after.  But my job isnt extremely stressful and I just avioded pick anything up heavy.  I think it just depends on what u feel is rite for u.  

JK ~ Thank u hun.  I still cant believe it tbh I really hasnt sunken in I just    it all turn out alright when I have my scan.  I am sure it will believe it when I see it.  

Girls I am slightly concerned.  I dont really feel any different! I had had a slight pain in my side today (Nothing major, maybe wind!!!).  But I dont feel sick or anything really just slightly fizzy head in the afternoons. Is this normal?  I know its early days but just wondering as also I did another clearblue digital (I know Kara I shouldnt have!!! I was thinking of u when I did it) and it is still showing pregnant but 1-2 weeks I thought it would have been 2-3 by now so that would show my hormone levels rising.  I am going    at the mo.  

C ~ How r u?

xxx


----------



## kara76

C I also didn't feel any different at all and for months! I did those evil digitals and mine went up and back down, I hate um as they are just a gimick and cause worry. Try not to worry as I'm sure all is well, I know its hard

Hey ladies hope over the the other thread when your ready to talk over pg related concerns please.


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys,

Hope you all been enjoying the sunshine, Kittycat - welcome, I took a week off after my last tx and I got the pg that I had been waiting for but I also had accupuncture so who knows what made it work??  They dont really tell you to take any time off but you do what you feel is best for you.  I know where I work they wont pay sick pay for IVF as it is classed as private treatment (same as if I had lipo or boob job) so I have chosen to have the treatment carried out so I told a fib, said that I needed an op on my ovaries - well I did in a way!
just lucky they didnt put 2&2 together when I told them I was pg a few months later   .

Cariad, I am still battling with this diet, I have lost 9lb so far, would need to lose at least another stone before I am brave enough to face them down there again, hopefully I will make an appointment before Xmas.

Ems and Cariad, how are you 2 feeling?  It is still stressful after the 2ww as you have to wait for the scan, the worry never stops from the time you do the test until they are born and then you will worry about them even more its all a bit   .

My little one fell over in the garden yesterday and hit his head on the garden wall, blood everywhere, he is fine and the cut is tiny but I dont know who was worse him or me!!  Thats it now no more garden for him unless he has a crash helmet and bubble wrap.

TTFN Michellexxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Michelle ~ 9lb well done hun!!! I feel good thank you but its too hot for me!!!! I know I shouldnt moan.  U poor little one I would have been in a right state I am hopeless with blood.  Glad he's ok now bless him.  Keep up the hard work hun u r doing really well.  Which Dr will u make an appointment to c?  I found Mr M has such a nice manner.  

C ~ How r u?  When is ur scan?  How u managing with the Gestone injections?  How long u got to stay on them for etc?  They only give me a weeks worth for some reason.  


Kittycat ~ How r u?  When u starting tx?

Jk ~ thank u hun.  

Kara ~ thanks hun will do. 

xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Girls
Michelle - 9lbs is amazing, i really do think you must be an expert in weight loss!!! Keep going girlfriend!! Hope your little one is feeling ok A crash helmet sounds like the way forward!! Alternatively, try bubble wrap!!!
EmmaLily - u ok hon? yes am still on the gestone, my ass looks like a baboons!!!! Scan is booked in for 18th - was the 24th but they have brought it forward a week as concerned re: high risk ectopic given previous history and have had alot of one sided pain. I am trying not to think about it too much
Kittycast - Hope you are well hon?
Big Love all
C x x x


----------



## Queenie1

Hello Ladies

Just a reminder about the meet up this Saturday - now at noon not 1pm! Sign up to let us know if you are hoping to come. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4683984#msg4683984

Look forward to seeing as many of you there as possible


----------



## Kittycat2

Thanks for your replies ladies.

I'm getting awfully confused over the whole thing.  I was fine until reading people's diaries.

I have all my medication and waiting for AF, then I'm to ring the clinic to book straight in for a scan and for them to go through my meds.  My confusion is I have read a lot of people injecting before their AF, is that for something different.

Sorry to sound so dull! 

K
Xx


----------



## Kittycat2

Girls just answered my own question.

I'm on short protocol that is why.

I understand now.....thanks ladies

Big Hugs 
Xxxxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Kittycat ~ I was on short protcol too! When u hoping to start?  I have low AMH level I think that's why I was short protocol.  Good luck xxx


----------



## Kittycat2

Emmalily  due to start as soon as AF turns up (due Thursday). My AMH is also low 4.1, I'm 38.


----------



## EmmaLily

im 28 and mine is 3.45 so low too fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## kara76

Lol ivf is very confusing sorry I missed your question.


----------



## Cariad101

Hi Girlies
Just wanted to let you know that i have been back to the clinic for bloodwork and had my BFP confirmed so am quietly happy at the moment, trying to stay optimistic and not let the fear creep in too much
Hope you are all ok
Sorry for the lack of personals...i have a report to write this evening so am pushing for time
Big Hugs
C x x x x


----------



## jk1

Cariad - congratulations huni xxxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

Cariad - how are you feeling?  So pleased for you that your blood tests were OK, how long til your scan?

Ems - How are you feeling too?  Not long for your scan now either? 

    to you both!

JK - hows your treatment going?  Have you been given any dates yet for ET?

I am still battling with weight, been away for the weekend so stayed the same this week.  Back on it now tho so hope to be strickt this week and have a good loss next week to make up for it!

Still trying to pluck up courage to phone for an appointment!  

TTFNXXXX


----------



## Cariad101

Hi everyone!
Come on Michelle -pluck up that courage we r all totally behind u! 
Dong b too hard on yourself re your weight, u have done
Brilliantly so far...and we all know u will keep doing so
Hi kitty how r u doing? Yes this ivf business reAllh is confusing
Hopefully we will all b able to help and support u
Jk hows the treatment going? I try and stop in in the other thread 
To check in on u but wasnt sure if I could post on that thread?
Emmalily not long now til your scan!!! How exciting
Afm - had early scan today at 6 weeks and
0 days  due to previous ectopic
2 little heartbeats!!! 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

hi ladies, I had et today - there is a little more detail on the CRGW thread but basically our embryos were a little behind where they should be - they did grow more whilst we were there and we had a blast and morula put back so fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is ok over here,

Jo xxxxx


----------



## michelle.v

OMG Cariad!!!!!!

TWINS!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS, SO PLEASE FOR YOU AND DH, bet you are over the moon   

JK - fab news, PUPO       - put your feet up hunny take care of yourself and try not to go too 

EMs - are you OK, havent heard off you for a while?xx

Michellexxx


----------



## jk1

Cariad - fab news on the twins - just amazing!! xxxxx


----------



## kara76

C that's wonderful news well done. Come and join us on the other thread where u can openly chat about your wonderful news yay yay

Michelle did you call?


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Kara

No I  didn't    chicken!  I was so upset last time I went there really have a mental block on going back, I know that they helped me create my wonderful little man and I really need them to help me again - just need to get over it  

Michellexx


----------



## kara76

What happened? Could u go elsewhere?

At least u know u want more tx. We can't say yes but can't say never either


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls so sorry for delayed replying I have had cronic toothache so been quite ill.  All sorted now tho thank god.  

Michelle - Yeah not long now got an appointment on Wednesday afternoon - so excited but absolutely petrified too!!! Staying the same whilst on holidays for the weekend is definately a good thing hun.  Last year I put 5lb on a weekend away in a caravan. Not good!!!  Michelle I know actually what u mean about building urself up to go.  I was so upset once coming out of there when they said about my weight that the next time I went there I cried on and off a week beforehand.  When I did finally go back they were so pleased that I had at least tried to lose some weight they didnt seem bother that a still had just under a stone to go.  I think we already feel very vulnerable during this whole rollercoaster and we take every little comment to heart.  Who will u make an appointment to see?  I found Mr M so approachable and straight it really helped.

JK1 ~ Congratulations on being PUPO hun.  I am so sorry for delayed reply like I said my tooth has seriously been playing up.  Hope ur resting up and looking after urself.  Remember no cleaning/cooking   !!! How u feeling? When is OTD?  

C ~ MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS again hun!!! TWINS i cant believe it.  

xxx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys,

Ems - how did it go hun? U Ok?  

I have seen Mr M before, he is fab, it was a lady I saw last time, we were looking to egg share, my bmi was too high and my AMH low do it was a no. SO gutted left there in floods of tears as we knew we didnt have money to pay for any more tx.  We have thought long and hard and decided to borrow more for 1 more go, if this one doesnt work thats the end of it.  No pressure then   , thats why I want to make sure I have lost some weight to give it our best shot    ( even though I am a stone lighter now than when I had our last and successful tx)

Cariad, hows it going?  Feeling any different yet?

JK - when is your OTD?  Hows the 2ww going?  Keeping my fingers crossed for you       

Kittycat, how are you?  what stage are you in the tx, have they given you an ec date yet?

Kara - I know how you feel, we pondered for months thinking should we just be happy with our little man? do we want to go all through that again?  In the end we decided that we would try for a brother or sister for him and if it doesnt work then at least we have tried. You got to do whats best for you   

Catch up swn Michellexx


----------



## EmmaLily

Im really good hun.  Had my scan today and one little baby on board.  So pleased hoping it will actually sink in now!!! 
xxx


----------



## michelle.v

WOOHOO!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

chuffed for you both, brilliant news     

Love Michellexx


----------



## jk1

Emmalily - congratulations huni - so pleased for you and wishing you a fab pregnancy!! 

Michelle - i'm ok - OTD is next wednesday (26th) - 2ww is going sooooo slow but looking forward to finding out one way or the other now!! no symptoms that can't be linked to the gestone!! hope things are ok with you huni xxx


----------



## Cariad101

Ahhh lots going on ladies! 
Em -many congrats so pleased for u
Michelle -mr m is wonderful I know it must b awful
For u to think about going back but if anyone can put u at ease it's him
Good luck with it a d let us know how u get on
Jk ahhhh the 2ww!!! Keeping everything crossed for
I would b simply over the moon for u as I am sure everyone on here would
Afm still feel like a nervous wreck just one suffering with nausea now!
Big hugs to u all and thanks kara for your kind words
I am bit to scared to join the other board at the mo!
C xxxxx


----------



## dawn0709

Hey everyone, sorry I havent been on for a while, Well we had some good news yesterday!! after 3 yers trying to find out why my hubby cant ejaculate we have been told he does have retrgrade ejaculation, this to us is great news as the doctors were talking about surgically retrieving sperm from him which he was a bit worried about, anyway we are now on to the next step of testing me to see if i am eligable to egg share. Any advise would be great thanks, good luck to you all and i hope you all get the bfp's you have been waiting for xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

GOOD EVENING   

Hi Dawn - Brilliant news, one step closer!  Hope all goes OK for you with egg sharingx

I am struggling with this diet now - missing food and finding it hard to rationalise paying £40 a week for a diet with Xmas on the way, Cariad, was it you who said you had info on the Dukan diet?  Think it is time for a change but dont want to go back to eating carbs and putting it all back on    .  

JK - Not long now hun, or are you tempted to test early    ( as you can see from my profile I gave in to temptation and tested 2 days early) - not that I am giving any advice at all if you can hang on in there you got better willpower than me!  Keeping everything crossed for you        

Hope you all doing OK and had a good weekend

Michellexx


----------



## Mrs Billy

Just saying Hi Me & OH are just about to start our first IVF cycle on short protocol with the lovely Mr M @ Swansea LWC. Hope to chat to you soon x x


----------



## dawn0709

good luck mrs Billy hope all goes well!!!! xxxx


----------



## claudiamark

Hello Ladies,
I was wondering if I might join you again? I've been on and off over the years - a sporadic poster!! Due to start IVF mid November - my experiences with Julian and the team make the 7 hour round trip well worthwhile. Unfortunately he's gonna be up in Harley Street for a few weeks but hoping he'll be back for ET. 
Anyway hope everybody is doing good and look forward to getting to know you all,
Claudia


----------



## EmmaLily

Dawn ~ Welcome hun.  Good luck and keep us updated.  When u due to start?

Claudiamark ~ Hiya hun.  7 hour round trip OMG that is dedication for u!!! I agree the LWC r brilliant.  I have had a quite a tough time lately and they have dropped everything for me for the last two Fridays cos of bleeding in early pregnancy and scanned me.  They have really kept me sane but I only live about 10 minutes away.  I cant speak highly enough of them and thank them enough.  Good luck for ur treatment hun.  Keep us updated.  

xxx


----------



## claudiamark

Thanks for the welcome Emmalily.  Hope your bleeding has settled now and you can relax a bit! The staff at LWC are brill aren't they? This will be my 5th cycle there so I've certainly clocked up the miles from Plymouth lol.  I've got a really busy week next week so you can be sure AF will be late and ruin all my plans   .  I've just started a cake decorating business and everyone seems to want cakes next week but it's all businesss so can't say no. 
When are you due to start tx Mrs Billy?  We may end up cycling together as I'm on short protocol too.
Hope everyone is well and did you all see Verdi's in Gower on Jamie Oliver tonight?!  I love that place!
Claudia


----------



## Mrs Billy

Hi EmmaLily, I hope your bleeding has settled down now

Hi ClaudiaMark, I started stimming on 9th November, going in on Weds for a tracking scan. I'm hoping that Mr M will be back from London in time for my ET too but it's not very likely for us. It's only a 4 hour round trip for us, we thought we had it hard ha ha. Feeling fine, despite being on 375 iu or whatever it is of Gonal F -got a bit of a colourful bruise but that's all -we're both just feeling very positive about it. Lovely to chat with some fellow LWC Swansea girls x


----------



## claudiamark

Hi Ladies,
Mrs Billy I have great news!  Mr M will be back next tuesday for 2 weeks!! I'm so happy he'll be there for my EC and ET.  He wasn't enjoying living out of a suitcase in London so is coming back early.  Where are you travelling from?
We went yesterday for baseline scan - it was day 3.  My super husband took the day off so he could drive me and DD up.  All was fine so I've started on Gonal F 300iu today - not sure how it will affect me I've only had 150iu before!  I'm also taking steroids twice a day and DHEA too.  I'll be using Gestone this time (not very excited about the size of that needle   ) but my chemist is struggling to get enough for me cos they've stopped making 50mg vials.  Judging by my previous cycles, I'd say I'll be going for EC on the 25th and ET on the 28th as I've never made it to blast before. 
Anyway enough of my drivel, hope everyone is ok - it's very quiet on here!
Claudia


----------



## Mrs Billy

Lots of positive thoughts for you & I really hope this is your time  WHOOOP for Mr M coming back on Tuesday! We live in Pembrokeshire, about as far west as you can get without dropping off into the Irish sea, it's lovely but there are no motorways until you get almost to Swansea so it takes a long time to get anywhere  

I hope you don't have too many horrid side effects from the higher dose, honestly I've been fine apart from my lovely bruise. I'm starting to feel a bit bloated now which I'm taking to be a good sign    I did keep bursting into tears last night but I think a lot of that was nerves for today - I'm hoping that my ovaries are doing something and that I will actually have some decent follies developing in there   

Keep   and keep me posted  

Amanda x


----------



## EmmaLily

Hi Girls.  So glad things r happening and progressing for u both its such an exciting but trying time!  So pleased to hear Mr M will be back for u both he is really a lovely man.  I also feel so much more relaxed when he is around.  
Claudia ~ Gestone is fine hun I was also on this but have changed to Protegest now cos the clinic couldnt get it which is actually the same but it unlicensed over here.  I know the needles look scary but honestly its all worth it and I am sure it made the difference for me.  But i have got a lot of padding on bum so maybe that helped   .  Will u stay in Swansea or the Gower during ur treatment or do u travel home after each appointment? 


Good luck girls keep us posted so we can keep up to date with u.  


I got my fingers crossed for the both of u 


xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy

Hi Emma, hope all is ok with you?    Girls,  I'm a very happy lady - 24 follies  11 on the right, 13 on the left, so no worries about  having to abandon due to poor response which with my AMH/FSH was always the worry   Another tracking scan on Friday and then EC on Monday or Tuesday (  for Tuesday when Mr M's back  )  Getting exciting now, me & DH even allowed ourselves to have an conversation about names on the way home   

Claudia, keep me posted. Emma, let me know how things are going with you too 

Amanda x x


----------



## kara76

Wow mrs billy that's a lot of follies, go girl


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Ladies forgive me for gatecrashing your party.  My Dh and I are due to move into our house in swansea in the NY (DH in armyand currently living overseas) I was wondering if anyone knows the criteria to qualify nhs fertility treatment.  Many thanks jenny x


----------



## Mrs Billy

Hi Jenny  My DH is a soldier too hun  Here's the link for IVF criteria for Wales 
http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/?id=5222 (hope it works... if not, just search for it on this site & hopefully you'll find it)

If you can do it, egg sharing is also a great way to go - the clinic in Swansea can talk to you about it - good luck!

AFM, I'm very proud of my follies &  I've got a few decent eggs in there - still can't believe I've done so well with the drugs  This was potentially a massive hurdle for us & we breezed it


----------



## jennyewren

Mrs Billy

Thank you so much for your help.  I will check the link out.  I think I would consider sharing my eggs.  Thanks again x


----------



## Mrs Billy

No problem hun , keep us posted  x


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Mrs Billy, I have just check the critera and we do not match as DH has 3 children from a previous marriage and had a vasectomy 15 years ago.  It si so cruel I am being punished for DH having a past.  Ah well I guess we will have to start saving.  xx


----------



## Mrs Billy

Aw no  what a shame, it's so unfair    Don't give up hope, we've had to go private too & I can't egg share because of low AMH but maybe you will be able to. Something to think about for when you're here perhaps. This is if you need too, fingers crossed you won't anyway      for you 

Amanda x


----------



## jennyewren

Amanda you are very kind thank you for you help.  Good luck in your quest x


----------



## claudiamark

Hi Ladies!
Jennywren  Welcome to the board!  Sorry to hear you don't meet the criteria, this whole process is an absolute lottery in so many ways.. Hopefully you can find a way somehow. Keep    My DH is a Submariner and it's never easy when they spend so much time away. Always here for you to have a rant to   
Mrs Billy  That's fantastic missus, well done!!  So many follies. Fingers crossed you'll make it to tuesday for Mr M - I'm up on tuesday for a scan around 12 so maybe we'll pass in the corridor lol.  Let us know how you get on tomorrow    
Emmalily  Thanks for Gestone info, I'm sure I'll be fine after the 1st one!  My pharmacist has only got me 14 vials so far because of the shortage but think Mr M got it wrong on prescription -  you only start it before transfer right?  He's prescribed me 28 x 50mg vials but surely I only need enough for 2WW??  We stayed up in the Village Hotel once for tx but no spare funds for that at the moment.  It's hard cos the day of EC we have to leave here at 5am and take our DD with us as we don't have any family in Devon. I'll be going straight to my inlaws after ET so they can help with DD and allow me to take it easy - I can't wait for the break!!  I started a cake decorating business recently and I'm up to my eyes in cake which isn't as much fun as it sounds.  I have a big exhibition tomorrow and can't wait for it to be over so I can switch off for the weekend..
And breathe... Sorry bout that girls, just getting the rant out!
Anyway I'm gonna switch on my leccy blankie and dive into bed early so take care and talk soon,
Claudia


----------



## kara76

The gestone starts the evening on ec and continues for up to 12wks of pregnancy


----------



## Mrs Billy

right, well that's my EC booked for Monday morning  22 Follies today, nice & big - at least two were 20mm, 2 or 3 were 19mm & I can't really remember any more then that but they're very happy, my womb lining looks perfect apparently. Trigger shot at 8:45 tomorrow evening x


----------



## jennyewren

Claudia - Thanks for the mention.

Mrs Billy good luck for 21st!  My OTD is 22nd so tempted to do an early one but I am going to be strong!


----------



## kara76

Mrs billy good luck with ec, sounds like you will get some lovely eggs


----------



## EmmaLily

Mrs Billy good luck for EC hun that is an amazing amount of eggs.  and u have low AMH so double amazing.  What is ur secret hun!!! 

Jenny Good luck for the 22nd.  I pray ur dreams come true hun.  Fingers crossed for u 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy

Aww, thanks ladies         for you Jenny but step away from the pee stick


----------



## claudiamark

Just a quick hello from me girls.
Hope EC went well today Mrs Billy and there's a big ol' party going on in the lab right now!    
Good luck for tomorrow Jenny, I really hope it's good news for you    
I'm off to the clinic tomorrow for scan and really hoping there's a few good ones in there.  Stressing to high heaven about all sorts - think it's the doubling up of Gonal F making me mental.  Ah well, onwards and upwards..
Claudia


----------



## Mrs Billy

Jenny best of luck hun        for your bfp


Claudia, there was a rave going on in there last night. Of my bumper crop of 23 eggs, 19 have fertilised!!!! 19!!! I'm overwhelmed   hoping to go to day 5 with as many as we can, transfer the best one & freeze any others that are good enough to freeze. Still, totally overwhelmed is all I can say right now! x


----------



## claudiamark

Wow Mrs Billy that's fab!  You'll defo get some good un's out of them - now try and relax for a few days and treat yourself to a glass of wine cos you'll be on the dry before long!
I had my scan today and have 14 follies which is amazing considering I only had 5 in August - must be all the Gonal F!  Saw Julian as well and had a good chat about eveything - I had such a terrible day yesterday but came out of the clinic walking on air.  I even stopped at Bridgend to treat myself on the way home (any excuse lol).  I'm having a massage tomorrow for ultimate de-stressing too so will be all relaxed for EC on friday
Jenny how are you?    

Claudia


----------



## Mrs Billy

for Friday, 14 is a fab number to have hun, you must be really pleased. Julian is great, it's a shame I missed him but hopefully he'll do my et on Thursday or Saturday    Dr T was also  lovely & very quick at the ec, she knows her stuff but we've built a rapport with Mr M  

Good on you for treating yourself, you deserve it  x


----------



## kara76

Wow mrs billy 19 embryos is fab

Claudia great number of follicles


----------



## Mrs Billy

We still have 19! The embryologist rang this morning to say they are ALL looking great so we're taking all 19 to day 5 blasts.  Shocked isn't the word!


----------



## EmmaLily

Claudia ~ 14 is amazing good luck for EC hun.  Let us know how u get on. 

Mrs Billy ~ 19 going to Blast OMG!!!! I bet u r over the moon.  U couldnt ask for better hun and I am speaking as a fellow low AMH which is about 3.4 and the most I had was 3 eggs collected.  19 is pretty amazing hun.  So Sat it is then!!! Good luck and keep us updated.  

Thinking of u girls and I still got my fingers crossed for the both of u.  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy

Claudia - all the best for tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you   While you're there though, can you tell Mr M to get any notions of going to Harley Street permanently out of his head? I think he was only joking but he can't go!!!!! 


Emmalily - Thanks, we're both totally over the moon. It's such a large number, it's a bit surreal if I'm honest.

Kara- Thank you too for all your lovely kind words

Swansea LWC is definitely doing right by Claudia & I  

I'm doing my usual thing now though of worrying about what might still go wrong -it's all going so well & now I'm fretting about my body letting us down after et & it not keeping "the chosen one" safe & snuggled in there, maybe that was the problem all along, cos apart from my amh we're "unexplained" - theoretically nothing wrong with either of us but we've had to do IVF cos the natural way  clearly wasn't working. I know success is far from guaranteed, I'm half excited and half anxious - we've overcome so many hurdles already to get to this point & it's looking so much better than we could ever have dreamed of. I'm just so thankful that we should have some lovely embies to freeze so we can keep trying if this cycle doesn't work.  I'm staying    , we WILL get our baby. Hubby says it's obvious that our DNA like each other - and I'm sure he's got a new "swagger" in his walk this week ha ha


Amanda x


----------



## claudiamark

Hi Ladies thanks for all your kind words.  All set for a 4am wake up call before the long drive to Swansea    - said I'd drive up so DH can have a sleep but regretting it now lol.  DD wakes us up every morning about 6 claiming she's got a "rumbley tumbley!" so can't wait to shake her awake at half four and see how funny she finds it!
Mrs Billy Don't be worrying about Julian going to London, he defo values his place in Swansea and hated the commuting around the big city!  I was ripping the mick out of him cos he's gone all casual with jeans and shirt and tie instead of suits.  Marks & Spencer do great jeans seemingly!  Don't think I'll get on here tomorrow but all the best for Saturday - just keep visualising your embies implanting. They usually let you take a photo of them so keep looking at it and even name them - my 1st two were Brad and Angelina!  Really hope this is your time    
Jenny  Hope you're ok missus    
Hi to Emma and Kara hope all is good with you
Claudia


----------



## claudiamark

Hi girls,
Not the best news today - got 6 eggs at EC yesterday but only 1 embryo this morning so travelling up tomorrow for a day 2 transfer.  Not the news I'd hoped for but one is better than none right? 
Hope your transfer went well today Amanda and you got to see Mr M    Now relax and look after yourself!
Claudia


----------



## Mrs Billy

Claudia it only takes one hun, all the best for tomorrow. I have mine on board now too, Mr M was such a darling throughout , holding my hand and giving me a hug as we left. I'll be thinking of you  x


----------



## kara76

Claudia my dd is a day 2 et,we got 2 embryos from 6 eggs and I remember everyone saying it only takes one which drove me crazy buts its true. Day 2 et's have always given me the best success


----------



## dawn0709

hi everyone sorry i havent been on for a while, i am going back to swansea tomorow for my amh results for the egg share so fingers crossed all is ok and they can crack on with the next tests, good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Billy

Claudia - how are you doing hun?


Dawn - how'd it go with your amh?


AFM HATING this 2ww, it's driving me nuts   , I just want to know NOW!!!!!


----------



## dawn0709

hiya it didnt go well at all, my amh came back at 1.73 which is very low as im only 29, i didnt get told much about it just that i cant egg share and we would have to fund our own cycle which we really cant afford, looks like this is the end of the road for us as the chances of falling pregnant naturally with my husbands retrograde ejaculation is very low. just wish they would have explained more about what a low amh level means and tbh i was t shocked and upset to ask xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Dawn ~ Sooo sorry hun.  Cant u get tx on NHS?  I was entitled to two goes of IVF and three IUI's.  I am 28 and my AMH is low.  I believe its something to do with ur egg reserve hun.  Dont panick tho give it a couple of days and give Ann a ring and see if she will explain exactly what it means for u.  Also there is a great thread on here for girls with low AMH and the girls are amazing and they will be able help u alot.   


Mrs Billy ~ The 2ww is the worse init hun.  When is ur OTD?  Soooo exciting I have everything crossed for u girls.  

xxx


----------



## kara76

Your amh is low but it doesn't mean you won't respond to ivf. Clinics use it as a guide for the meds they use and you won't need a high dose. I would call and speak to a nurse. If u meet the critrea you are entitled to 2 nhs cycles of ivf.


----------



## dawn0709

im not entitled to nhs funding as i have 2 boys from a previous relationship, i spoke to liz this morning and she said we could try an iui with my husbands washed sperm but i would need to be stimulated as my amh is so low, they said it would cost 1500 which is still alt of money , could try and see if i could get the meds from my gp then it would only cost 750. Not sure if its possible to get stimulation meds from your gp though xx


----------



## kara76

My gp helped us with the meds so worth asking that for sure. Do u have sperm stored?


----------



## Mrs Billy

Dawn, please don't despair hun, my AMH is just slightly lower than yours & I responded incredibly well to the drugs, it doesn't mean the stimulation won't  work it just means they'll use different drugs/doses. I'm so sorry you can't have the IVF   but I hope   you can find a way to do the IUI x


My otd is the 6th. I'm going nuts. My hubby has gone away for 10 days with work today so he won't be here, and I'm 6dp5dt today and sometimes I feel nothing, other times I feel like it just might have worked. I just want to go to sleep & wake up on Tuesday morning (actually that would be lovely, I'm exhausted) x

Amanda x


----------



## dawn0709

No sperm isn't stored they were goin to get a fresh sample on the day of et, they have told me to talk to my gynaecologist to see if clonus is an option n also I can get iui's on the nhs this way so will see what they say


----------



## EmmaLily

Mrs Billy just wanted to send u a massive good luck for tomorrow.  My fingers are firmly crossed for u hun. 


Claudia ~ how u feeling hun?  Hope ur surviving the dreaded 2WW?  When is ur OTD?  


Dawn ~ Good luck with ur appointment with ur gynaecologist.  I pray u get the go ahead.  


xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy

I'm bleeding, have been since yesterday. Tested this morning, BFN. Haven't rung the clinic, will test again in the morning to confirm what I already know and then ring to tell them. 

Amanda x


----------



## EmmaLily

Awwww hun I am soooo sorry.  All I can do is send u a massive   .  This process can be so cruel.  I wish there was something I could say to make u feel better but I know there isnt.  Dont forget we are here for u hun if u need us.  xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy

Thanks EmmaLily, it means a lot x


----------



## kara76

Oh mrs billy I am so very sorry


----------



## dawn0709

So sorry mrs Billy xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy

Spoke to them this morning, booked a follow up appointment for 20th December when I'm going to ask them to do a saline scan or hysteroscopy to have a proper check in there as I have a very strong suspicion that I've had failed implantations before - the way my symptoms were & then disappeared so suddenly a day or so before a slightly delayed af - it's happened quite a lot since we've been ttc, but this time we know for sure that there was an embryo there. I may be clutching at straws or trying to find answers where there isn't one but all I know is that I can't go through another failed cycle without at least ruling things out first.

Thanks for all your words of support x

Amanda x


----------



## claudiamark

Hi girls,
Sorry I've been so quiet but have been away at the inlaws putting my feet up.
Amanda I'm so sorry to read your news I really hoped for a positive outcome for you.  Take some time to grieve and be upset and then you'll find the strength to look forward    
Hi to everyone else and sorry no more personals but just jumped on for a quick minute.
AFM I'm due to test on sunday but not feeling it at all - apart from a sore **** from the gestone and permanent heartburn from the steroids that is! Anyway nothing to do but count the days away..
Claudia x


----------



## silverbird

good lcuk tommrow claudia


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls, 

Its quiet on here these days! Hope u r all well?

love  
Em xxx


----------



## kara76

Cold stuff here's a link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278712.0;wap2

Emma it does seem quiet here


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi All,

I hope you dont mind me joining you. I have just recently started my first IVF cycle at LWC Swansea and on day 5 of my Gonal-f injections.

I have a low AMH and on a high injection dosage. I have my first scan to check for follicles this friday. So nervous but excited at the same time. Having a great experience so far at LWC, we are paying privately. Not sure who is taking over for me though as I have recently learned that Dr Mamiso has left.

Is there anyone else going though a similar situation to me there at the moment? x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Anyone having treatment at lwc at the moment?

Very quiet on here x


----------



## Juls78

Well here we go again... hopefully. Anyone around these days?  What has happened to this thread? So quiet. Xx


----------



## Juls78

So we had a consult on Tuesday and planning 1 go to try for a sibling for lo. all or nothing.... this is it. Whatever happens ... no more tx. at least i can tell lo that we tried. so starting July. Weird to be back on this rollercoaster. anyone else going to be cycling too?


----------



## jk1

Hi juls78,

Just wanted to say good luck for your tx, will be thinking of you,

Jo xx


----------



## emma26

Hi Juls,
I am currently on day8 of D/R at Swansea LWC!! First time for us. So nervous, yet so excited. Waaa!!!
Are you back at LWC or going to the new NPT Clinic?
Emma26 x


----------



## Juls78

Thanks jk. Ive been thinking about you!  Xx
Hi emma, good luck with the cycle. Hope its first time you. Im staying with lwc as they know me and our issues so well. But we have to go to cardiff this time for ec and et...now that will be strange. Think we may stay in cardiff for a few days, little treat. Hows dr going?


----------



## emma26

I have my baseline scan tomorrow Juls, so fingers crossed everything is quiet and thin!!! Will start on the Gonal F tomo, all being well. Will have 1st scan on 15th, 2nd scan on 17th then EC in Cardiff on 20th May. Love your idea of staying the night in Cardiff. Think we will do that the night before EC. Good call Juls ;-)
This is our first time and reeeeeeally hoping it will be our last!! 

Have you started DR yet??

x


----------



## Juls78

No we are going with the July cycle as i want the whole process done during the school holidays. i am a teacher and don't want to take time off this year for lots of reasons. i will be on the short protocol so shouldn't mean as many jabs for me. Dh is doing his sample tomorrow so will get results of tests in 2 weeks . if they are ok then i will start accupuncture and then just crossing days off till July. we hope. Ohhh yes def treat yourself in cardiff if you can. the whole thing is hard so a little treat will help. remember tobdrink plenty of water when Dr. xx


----------



## Juls78

Ohhh just noticed your Dh and my dh have the same issue.


----------



## emma26

Thats right hun, although I had a massive tumour on my left ovary which has damaged it...
When I had the baseline scan today, they told me that there isn't 1 quiet follice on my left ovary so its unlikely any will grow during stimming. Although, my right ovary is massively active with 10 quiet follicles before stimms have even started!!! It is so active that they have reduced my Gonal F dose from 300mg to 225mg.
Hope that is a good sign. I am stressed to the max!!!!


----------



## Juls78

That sounds very positive emma. You will find they tweak your meds as you go along. The number of eggs isnt everything though. My sucessful cycle I had the least eggs but they were obviously better quality. I know somone on here who got her successul outcome with 1 egg.  Now that was stressful. I think anxiety is totally normal and expected but try to remember it is a long process and you need to be as strong as you can be. Its a horrible process and last year I swore I would never do it again but here I am. I really hoe you only have to go through it once. I see you are seeing limin zhu. She is amazing. I loved my sessions with her and am sure she helped me last time. But I even found the travelling to swansea stressful to get t the appointments. 
Xx


----------



## emma26

Thanks Juls, I am def finding the whole process stressful. I was even asked this week whether I should be in work!! That was a particularly stressful day though!!

Thanks for the advice too, it really helps to read other people's success stories, it's all that is helping me stay sane at mo!!! Fingers crossed for super duper quality eggs!!!

Limin Zhu is certainly wonderful. I love going to her. She has really helped and yes, I am also convinced that it is down to her that my right ovary is so active!!
Have you started going back to her yet?

x


----------



## beckha

Is anyone using LWC Cardiff? I can't seem to find a thread.

x


----------



## emma26

Hi Beckha,

All of the Swansea patients go to Cardiff now as they no longer do EC and ET at Swansea....
Not been to Cardiff yet but due to have EC there a week tomorrow. What stage are you at? Will keep you posted on how we get on/how we like it there etc.
What I will say though, I have spoken to them a few times and met one of the nurses who works between the 2 clinics and they are all fab!! No complaints whatsoever and they make you feel very welcome/at ease and positive!!!

Hope that helps!
Em x


----------



## beckha

Thanks Emma. I've just been accepted for egg sharing after having all the tests ect on Friday so just waiting for a match and then I start treatment. I love it there everyone is so lovely so I'm sure you'll be fine. 

xxx


----------



## emma26

Thanks Beckha!! Congrats on being accepted. What is involved with egg sharing? Not considered that before!! Although, I am diabetic, so prob wouldnt be accepted anyway!!
xx


----------



## beckha

I give half my eggs away in return for a free standard IVF cycle. 

My friend is diabetic and is egg sharing at CRGW. I initially went to CRGW but couldn't afford the £500 for blood tests so I switched and I'm really happy I did now. Feel much more comfortable at LWC. 

xx


----------



## emma26

Hmmm, interesting!! Thanks for the info! Glad that you are happy with the clinic Beckha!!
Best of luck with everything hun!!!
xx


----------



## Juls78

Where is everyone? is LWC really quiet since it went totally private? Well here I go again- back on the rollercoaster for one last time. I have started short protocol and go for my first scan on Monday. Lets hope there are some follicles there!!! Anyone else cycling at the moment?


----------



## emma26

Hey Juls,

Our cycle in May/June ended in miscarriage so we will be going again next month!!

Good luck for your cycle. Keep us posted on how you get on hun!!

xxx


----------



## beckha

Hey girls. My drugs arrive today and I start DR Tuesday. 

xx


----------



## Juls78

Emma so sorry about the mc. Its such a rollercoaster, good luck with the next one. 

Beckha ohh exciting when they arrive. Hope it goes smoothly for you.

Well after 15 days stimming my follicles seem the right size so booked in for ec on weds. Took the ovitrelle this evening so a jab free day tomorrow before an early start on weds to the cardiff clinic. 
Juls


----------



## beckha

Good luck Juls!!

xxx


----------



## emma26

Oooh Good Luck girls!!!

Juls, how did you get on? Beckha, have you started down regging yet? 

Im waiting for AF and will start DR 17-19 days later. It is due any day, so hoping I will start DR around 26th Aug ish...

xx


----------



## beckha

Hey Emma. Yeah I started on Tuesday so 3rd injection tonight. 

It's just making me really tired and woke up with a headache this morning but drinking loads of water sorts it. 

Hope AF turns up on time for you. Mine was a weeks late!!

xxx


----------



## Juls78

Thanks em. Not long to wait now!
Beckha, tiredness is the worst part of dr. Eating salty food and drinking lots of water helps. Luckily I did short protocol so wasnt as bad. 

Well egg collection went well ish. 9 eggs. 6 suitable for icsi annd 3 fertilized by this morning. So need to wait till tomorrowmorning for anther call. Hopefully at least 2 will have progressed overnight.if so et will either be tomorrw (day 2) or sat (day 3) with ah. Just hope we get to transfer. Just need to cross our fingers now


----------



## emma26

Juls, that is great. I only had a 30% success rate. 12 eggs, 10 suitable and 3 fertilised. We had 2 top graders though. You will too, Im sure!!

Bec, I was the same re tiredness and headaches. As Juls said, plenty of water and salted food will sort it!!

No flippin AF yet. Fingers crossed for the next 2 days!!

x


----------



## Juls78

ooohhh new home, thought I had lost you. Hope you are all ok?

julie


----------



## emma26

How are you getting on Juls? xx


----------



## Juls78

Oh my god- what a horrible couple of weeks- I hate the 2ww!!! Well I had 2 little embies put back on day 2 - a 2 cell and 4 cell, nothing to freeze. and now have 2 more sleeps till otd. I have had some spotting it  started on sat 8 days post transfer, then yesterday I had a wipe of red but nothing since. I feel very heavy tonight just like af is on the way. I am now on  cyclogest in the morning and gestone at night. I have not given up all hope but if im honest a bfn won't be a surprise. I did look back at my posts from my successful cycle and I did have spotting then too but it was the red that really freaked me out. I know I could technically test tomorrow but after testing early and getting bfp's which did not stick in the past I am holding out for otd.  What is another 24 hours eh!!      

Emma- How has it been with you? Af turn up alright? have you started now? Thanks for asking by the way xx


----------



## beckha

Ahhh Juls. I hope things turn out good?

I'm stimming now, second day today. Go back for monitoring scan on Monday. Feeling so much better on stims. No more DR drugs for me anymore. Yay! 

x


----------



## emma26

Juls, keep positive hun, I am sure it will be a BFP!!!
Keep us posted and yes, defo wait till OTD....!

We have postponed ICSI for another cycle, so starting in 5-6 weeks instead. I just wasn't feeling totally healthy and my diabetes wasn't perfect so thought best to wait. What is one more month in the grand scheme of things??

Beckha, good luck with the stimming! Got everything crossed for you too! I will be eagerly waiting to hear from you both re progress and results!

Exciting time girls

xxx


----------



## beckha

Thanks Emma. 

It's prob the best thing to do as DR messed with my blood sugar and in just insulin resistant!

xx


----------



## emma26

Tell me about it!! BS all over the flippin shop... Grrrrr.

Hope your blood sugar is a bit better now hun 

xxx


----------



## beckha

It's loads better now I stopped the burselin. 

xx


----------



## emma26

I was the exact same!! How are you getting on Beckha??
x


----------



## beckha

Hi Emma. Well first scan on Monday was crap. Follicles were too small to count so they upped my dose to 150 from 112.5. 

Today's scan went slightly better. 

Lining is 7mm and triple layer which is great as it means its good quality apparently?

I now have 40 follicles, 23 on my right, 17 on my left. I guess these are all the ones that were too small to count on Monday?!

The biggest are 10mm, they say they're growing too slowly but they cannot up my dose of drugs because I have too many? 

I'm now at high risk of OHSS. 

I'm staying on a dose of 150 and back on Friday at 8.30 for another scan. 

Then I'm guessing ill have another Sunday. 

I think they're meant to grow 2mm a day and they're meant to be 18mm so hopefully I will be ready to trigger Sunday? 

This means EC Tuesday and transfer the following Sunday which is bad as other half is meant to doing a demo at silverstone race track as part of a big Motorsport thing. 

Knowing our luck that's what's gonna happen!

xxx


----------



## emma26

Oh Mam Fach!! Nightmare. Drink PLENTY of water hun!!!! I really hope that you don't develop OHSS. I am sure that it will be fine though!
I will be thinking of you all week! Keep us posted.

Re silverstone, yeah, it's sods law that it will be on that day!! It is typical and always the bloody same. Oh well, I am in no doubt though that it will all be worth it!!

xxx


----------

